# WTB UR in north east (will travel)



## drewski4k (Jan 23, 2006)

anyone anyone?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: WTB UR in north east (drewski4k)*

Don't buy a car for the North East unless it was shipped from Cali or some other western state and has not been befouled by the road salt. Look on Audifans.com, there is a Golbi brown 83 Ur-Q in Sacramento for 7800 that needs e brake cables. Spend the extra $1000 to have the thing shipped here instead of buying a rotted northern piece of crap.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: WTB UR in north east (Quattro Krant)*

Fantastic advice.
My car is a New England car, and it had quite a bit of rot on it.
Although not as much as the sister car owned by the same garage.


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: WTB UR in north east (drewski4k)*

I will be putting this on ebay in a few days. I have completely restored her. See details at:
http://ben_swann.homestead.com/UrQInga.html
Asking $12.5 but negotiable. You won't find a better buy!
Ben


----------

